# river surfing videos



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

I thought I'd create a thread for this instead of hijacking other people's threads :wink:

Here's a video from yesterday at October Hole in Lyons. So far this is my favorite small, low flow, wave for a longer board. It has a typical steeper section on river left. On river right, there's a mellow wave and a wave train that allows you to walk up on the nose. And in between the two, there's this cool little ridge of water that allows you to plane your board like you're surfing a clean wave face 

River SUP Surfing - October Hole, Lyons CO - YouTube


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

looks like a lot of fun! just bought the girlfriend a sup and cant wait to take it out and surf around a bit!

is that leash on a quick release buckle on your pfd?


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

colorado_steve said:


> is that leash on a quick release buckle on your pfd?


It's an XM Power Clip leash:

http://www.surfmorexm.com/content/power-clip™-surfboard-leash

It has a quick release pull ring, but it really more of a ocean surf leash. If you're looking for a leash, I'd suggest this guy:

11' River Coil SUP Re-Leash


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's today's surf vid! This is one of the holes in the Golden kayak park. I was looking for the competition hole, but I don't think this was it. The entry is super fun, big enough foam pile you actually get to drop into the hole. The hole is pretty steep, so I had to stay way back on the tail. 

Anyone know what the name of this hole is?

SUP River Surfing - Golden Kayak Park - YouTube


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Ben, nice work. I am pretty sure that is the same wave I was calling the competition wave. It looks like you are just front surfing but I know from experience - serious leg burn holding that position on your board. Video comment - I'd like to see your entry onto the wave, for me this is either the sketchiest part or looks too easy.

Today - clear creek is up about 40 cfs and this low it should make a difference on the wave. 

I would expect the best wave surfing for today is at confluence. I am thinking about heading over there soon - while the water is still up. Or this evening after my chores are done. Over 180 cfs there are a couple of good waves that your board will work well on.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Cliff! I'll ask my girlfriend to get some wider video shots of the entry next time.

I found the easiest entry for me was to paddle super hard and hit the foam pile just a little left of center with the board pointed directly up river. Once on top of the foam pile, I jump into a wide (leg burning) surf stance and let gravity pull the board down into the hole.

Damn, unfortunately I'm busy this morning otherwise I'd join you at confluence. This afternoon we have plans to go with some friends up to Lyons where the waves are a little mellower and easier to learn on. Next time though!


----------



## Warejn (Jul 7, 2013)

These are great. I am trying to duck out and paddle today. It's good watching real videos of real paddlers on the local front range spots.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks! Here's from today's paddle. Nothing special just the October Hole again, but featuring my camera woman, aka my girlfriend Erin!

SUP River Surfing - October Hole, Lyons CO - YouTube


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Confluence pedestrian bridge wave 

Confluence sup surfing pedestrian bridge wave 7/28/2013 - 300 cfs - YouTube


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Upper wave

Confluence sup surf, top wave 7/18/2013 -cfs @ 300 - YouTube


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice videos Cliff! I'm reposting them here so people can watch them inline:

Confluence sup surfing pedestrian bridge wave 7/28/2013 - 300 cfs - YouTube

Confluence sup surf, top wave 7/28/2013 -cfs @ 300 - YouTube

The pedestrian bridge wave looks cool. I haven't surfed a long narrow wave like that yet. The top wave looks more my style. Do both of those start becoming surfable at 300 cfs or do they work at lower flows?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks,

I was having trouble with the YouTube.

They both go pretty low, all the way down to winter flows if you want it.

300 was a pretty fun level and the cooler weather kept some of the tubers away.

Fun day for being what it is -15 minutes from my house and open 24/7, but definitely not Salida or BV quality.


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a vid I put together the beginning of this season. All the footage was from a few years ago... Lets have a moment in silence for the Big Sur wave... Ohh, I miss those rides. 

Anyways, enjoy~
Badfish Summer - YouTube


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

For those of you that love surfing, check this video of Chris "Crash" Peterson destroying some waves, many of which are on Idaho's rivers.. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED film by Skip Armstrong of Forge Motion Pictures brought you to by NRS.

OF SOULS + WATER: THE WARRIOR on Vimeo

-Micah Kneidl


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's me attempting October Hole on this funky new 7'4" Starboard I found on craigslist:

River SUP Surfing - October Hole Lyons, CO - YouTube


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Here are some surfing highlights from high water this year on the Ark:

Badfish surf teaser - YouTube


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's some attempted river surfing between Rancho and State Bridge last weekend.

SUP River Surfing - State Bridge Colorado - YouTube

I also got down to Golden this evening (no footage unfortunately). The upper wave is pretty fun right now!


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's a couple of videos from the high water in Golden.

Golden river SUP surf 09132013 - YouTube

SUP River Surfing - Clear Creek, Golden, CO (1000 cfs) - YouTube


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

I picked up a Glide Sesh last week. This is my second day on the board, super fun...

SUP River Surfing - Clear Creek, Golden, CO (450 cfs) - YouTube


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*SUPtember in ColoRADo - 2013*

https://vimeo.com/75836949

Well...the 2013 SUPtember flood waters in ColoRADo left an impression that will stick for probably another 100 years! We had so much FUN learning to surf during the second round of high water "PEAK flows"! I brought the kids out to play and surf the flooded rivers...It was definitely an expereince we won't forget! The entire RA Guides crew (Renaissance Adventure Guides) were out playing in kayaks and SUP boards making Colorado whitewater history. Here's a vid I put together of some of the SUP that went down. Some notable events were surfing Trestle wave downtown Denver at 1600cfs (we just missed the 5k day the day before), and then river running the Clear Creek Play Park in Golden at 1100 cfs and then surfing Rodeo Hole everyday from 1100 cfs down to 300 cfs at the beginning of October!!! What a way to cap off the season! I hope everyone got to enjoy the JUICE!!! Enjoy the vid and I'll...SYOTR!!!

Cheers!

-Nick Aguon (BURN)


https://vimeo.com/75836949






 <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/75836949">SUPtember in ColoRADo - 2013</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/islandertek">islandertek</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p> <p>SUPtember SURF was EPIC in ColoRADo! High water floods were a blessing and a curse for some. Our hearts go out to all who suffered from the floods in Colorado! In light of the tragedy, Renaissance Adventure Guides still made it out to have some FUN and play on the juiced up rivers! You just can't beat PEAK FLOWS in ColoRADo, especially at the end of SUPtember! HOLLA!!! <br /> <br /> A HUGE Thanks to Lyle Phettaplace for making it all happen! <br /> <br /> Cheers brotha!!!<br /> <br /> -Nick Aguon (BURN)<br /> <br /> <br /> <br /> MUSIC (I own NO rights to any of the music. Purchased from iTunes):<br /> <br /> Artist: Lorde<br /> Song: Royals</p>


----------



## River.Girl (Oct 11, 2013)

*awesome.*

These are sweet, thanks for sharing! Going to try this out next summer.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's Library Hole at 60 cfs today. Totally surfable on my Glide Sesh and MVP-S. Not big enough to get too crazy on, but still a lot of fun 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3fZUZ_vkGU


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

The Clymb's got SUPs on sale.

http://www.theclymb.com/all/8992/surf-skate-365-sups-boards-more


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

*Here is some video from Saturday at Golden*

Faceplant Golden sup face plant colorado stand up paddle - YouTube


Surfing Golden SUP surf 280 cfs colorado stand up paddle - YouTube

Some video from Saturday. Should be pretty good by the golden games this weekend.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol, SUP falls are the best. Here's my video from Saturday:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VLU1QZYUX8

BTW, is there an official name for that hole?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Been such a fun river surfing season so far. Here's a video of our team rider Miles in Salida yesterday. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlv9Ld3CGtU&list=UUwVSdGIxFaB4KDkVEeUsGRA


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Big Sur, can't wait until it goes off again!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG0070ou-mE


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

A great day at big sure. I got three days down there. 

http://youtu.be/SbjOk9WaASA


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's Glenwood at the highest I got to surf it this year (23k-ish)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDX_5OHlHfE


----------



## gjcarolina (Apr 29, 2014)

Favre said:


> For those of you that love surfing, check this video of Chris "Crash" Peterson destroying some waves, many of which are on Idaho's rivers.. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED film by Skip Armstrong of Forge Motion Pictures brought you to by NRS.
> 
> OF SOULS + WATER: THE WARRIOR on Vimeo
> 
> -Micah Kneidl


The wave at the end of the video looks like Pipeline on the Lochsa. Lunch Counter on the Snake south of Jackson is effing sweet too. Idaho has some great waves.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

benjamin_smith said:


> Here's Glenwood at the highest I got to surf it this year (23k-ish)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDX_5OHlHfE


So i picked up that starboard squirt, thing is so sick. Really loving it. Got it from Dan G.
To think i was laughing at you when you showed up with it.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

skideeppow said:


> So i picked up that starboard squirt, thing is so sick. Really loving it. Got it from Dan G.
> To think i was laughing at you when you showed up with it.


Hahah, nice! I rode Dan's squirt for a bit. Nice board, probably the easiest thing to side surf ever. It felt a bit wide when just carving from rail to rail compared to the Impossible, but it's still an awesome board. I'll probably get one before next season too.

Did you get a brushed carbon one?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

benjamin_smith said:


> Hahah, nice! I rode Dan's squirt for a bit. Nice board, probably the easiest thing to side surf ever. It felt a bit wide when just carving from rail to rail compared to the Impossible, but it's still an awesome board. I'll probably get one before next season too.
> 
> Did you get a brushed carbon one?


Yes brushed carbon. Need to put some smaller fins on it. where you side surfing with reg fins or did you have a nubster type fin.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

skideeppow said:


> Yes brushed carbon. Need to put some smaller fins on it. where you side surfing with reg fins or did you have a nubster type fin.


They were small glass fins. I've been doing 180s and grinds in the Impossible with just flexible, full sized, side bite fins. Just get rid of the middle fin and get up on the nose, it'll spin around.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Scout Wave during fibark:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcFI8q4lSCA


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

I ve gotten around a bunch but always seems to get kicked out the back. Wave has not power left in it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlVBsy1wAZk#t=19


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's some Boulder Creek surfing from a few weeks back. It's pretty good after the flood rebuild.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktWCtNBwy_U


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

skideeppow said:


> Yes brushed carbon. Need to put some smaller fins on it. where you side surfing with reg fins or did you have a nubster type fin.


Here's some shifties and grinds on the impossible with two flexible fins as side bites.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2ii96Zo8Z4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Some random tricks on Pueblo's 3rd wave… probably the best green wave in the state at this time of year

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKQqyL90el0


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

3rd Wave at Pueblo Play Park

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3vjNGjf0YY


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Pueblo again, at 900 CFS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN2e_Ud7lew


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

*White Water Wednesdays*

White Water Wednesdays at Clear Creek in Golden earlier this year:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezq9JeRnFO4


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

An Upper San Juan trip from October

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8U8Z1Y4nKM


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Boulder Creek, last week:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xG_FuEVNI0


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Library Hole @ 70 CFS… just getting good enough to surf!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXZFbUj_icA


----------



## daniel_mcgraw (Apr 17, 2014)

Boulder Creek ~65ish CFS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zf8Zhe2lxc

Ben if you want me to start my own thread instead just let me know.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

daniel_mcgraw said:


> Ben if you want me to start my own thread instead just let me know.


Post em up! I created the thread for anyone to post/repost any river surfing videos.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Ben, that upper San Juan video is fantastic. Really made me miss living in the high desert. Great shots of everybody's rigs. If the fellow with the wing cat every puts it on the market, please let me know.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

k2andcannoli said:


> Ben, that upper San Juan video is fantastic. Really made me miss living in the high desert. Great shots of everybody's rigs. If the fellow with the wing cat every puts it on the market, please let me know.


Thanks! And I'll let you know if my buddy's ever interested in selling his cat.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleacher Hole on Clear Creek at 80 CFS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPhIjxzwGWE


----------



## annafischer (Apr 14, 2011)

*Durango River Surfing low water*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3M...tion_type_map=["og.shares"]&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

annafischer said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3M...tion_type_map=["og.shares"]&action_ref_map=[]


That looks awesome! I'm thinking about heading down to Durango in a couple of weeks, is this the best surf feature?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Here's a little edit my son threw together of the last few days in Salida. We did some work on the Scout Wave 2 weeks ago and its working much better. This is at flows around 400ish.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yRUFsqAL2k


----------



## annafischer (Apr 14, 2011)

*Durango River Surfing*

Hey Benjamin Smith and anyone else curious about the Animas River in Durango. There are 4 features in Durango's -Santa Rita Whitewater Park in order from top to bottom (Smelter, Corner Pocket, Ponderosa, and Clock Tower). Smelter is a super fast and a wild ride at just about any level, but gets smoother and more fun for surfing(any craft) the higher it gets. It can be intimidating due to the swims into other features below if you don't catch the eddy. At just under 600cfs, Corner Pocket is the best for prone surfing so far. Some more work was done in the park this winter, so we have yet to see what it will do at higher flows. My prediction is that they will all get better. Ponderosa is just below Corner Pocket and is a very gentle wave at low flows and just gets more fun and dynamic as the river rises. Clocktower is the last feature and is excellent above 3,000 cfs and great for learning at levels below that. All 4 features have eddy service and it is park and play  I hope you all will make it down for Animas River Days on May 29 & 30th. Durango is a fun little town with a large community that loves the river that runs through it!


Miles Harvey-Nice video! You are a little sup prodigy and so fun to watch and learn from! Hope to surf with you this summer too


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Pueblo is ON right now. Maybe the best SUP wave(s) in the state for this time of year? Here's a little clip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsNG7Ot-FHA


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Hit me next time you're headed through Colorado Springs to Steel City. I'm down there several times a week and also planning for our BIC SUP One Design Race on the Riverwalk down there in June.

BIC SUP One Design Challenge — Underwater Connection


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Theophilus said:


> Hit me next time you're headed through Colorado Springs to Steel City. I'm down there several times a week and also planning for our BIC SUP One Design Race on the Riverwalk down there in June.
> 
> BIC SUP One Design Challenge — Underwater Connection


Send me a PM with your cell number and I'll text you next time we head down that way!


----------



## daniel_mcgraw (Apr 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD73H0TOPdU


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Rock Island... I gotta make a trip out there

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_xRMruF-jY


----------



## daniel_mcgraw (Apr 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCWgJjDPxjc


----------



## daniel_mcgraw (Apr 17, 2014)

*Stand Up to Get Down*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtdIxVaySGs


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Pueblo has nice looking waves! I need to get a board to surf on.


----------



## daniel_mcgraw (Apr 17, 2014)

Black Bear Hole ~280cfs
https://youtube.com/watch?v=ETpmFzd7Y2w


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

A couple more videos from Pueblo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDOcmsPMavs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4JfmxIvjsg


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

A little clip of the new IRS surfing in Durango.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SDxfbqKkzQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> A little clip of the new IRS surfing in Durango.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SDxfbqKkzQ&feature=youtu.be


Good looking wave! What where the flows at?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Best Web Series on the NET.
I see a Barell Springs and Slaughterhouse run in my future.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrtWHOw03Tc&feature=em-uploademail


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Good looking wave! What where the flows at?


That was right around 1000 CFS.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Sunday, Glenwood Wave. You can see Benny river right on B1 first couple seconds of video as well
https://youtu.be/7FMdEMG_9Zc


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Longer clip of Ponderosa @ 950ish CFS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOkY-Y5TbMI


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

*Union Chutes 1800-2300cfs*

Sometimes you have to just drop the paddle and surf:

Denver River Surfing Union Chutes
https://youtu.be/utd5Wkg-wlM


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

That looks awesome! What board are you surfing on?


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

*riding a 5' 2" quad fish*



Rhodes said:


> That looks awesome! What board are you surfing on?


Riding a 5' 2" quad fish with center fin box.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's a little video from the 2nd feature at Montrose

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RejIGmiXO60

This was the first river wave where I found a quad setup far superior to any other fin configuration.


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

Chatfield at 2600cfs:
https://youtu.be/w-ZX68H668Y


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

*Chatfield River Surf and Paddle Sesh*

evening session with all the toys on the water:


https://youtu.be/fqpMbQExkyk


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Great couple days on the wave in Glenwood. 
Spinning. Inspired by Ben

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5bbX103U4M


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Another great day in Glenwood. Just saw the gauge spiked to 20k

http://youtu.be/ij6fyMdY18o


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

skideeppow said:


> Another great day in Glenwood. Just saw the gauge spiked to 20k
> 
> http://youtu.be/ij6fyMdY18o


Sweet ride. Nice music choice.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I was watching you on the Glenwood cam! Was Brittany's class there?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> I was watching you on the Glenwood cam! Was Brittany's class there?


Funny, yes it was. Lots of chicks in the water.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> Funny, yes it was. Lots of chicks in the water.


I check out the cam a few times a week and the amount of people caught my eye. I was going to try to get into that class, but was busy that weekend. I am a newb at surfing, just picked up the IRS, and have only been on it a few times with a log of swimming.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> I check out the cam a few times a week and the amount of people caught my eye. I was going to try to get into that class, but was busy that weekend. I am a newb at surfing, just picked up the IRS, and have only been on it a few times with a log of swimming.


The IRS seems to work great for everyone. Edges are super forgiving, board is light and easy to handle. Mike Harvey and Zach did a great job with that.
I was helping out a girl at big sur on Sat to stand up and surf on it. She was super psyched when she got in and stood.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> The IRS seems to work great for everyone. Edges are super forgiving, board is light and easy to handle. Mike Harvey and Zach did a great job with that.
> I was helping out a girl at big sur on Sat to stand up and surf on it. She was super psyched when she got in and stood.


Nice! So there is hope for me, I think my choice of wave has been the issue. Super mushy and hard to stay in at all.


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

*River Surfing Chatfield on rising Flood waters*

Had the opportunity to be on "Miracle Wave" while Chatfield Reservoir was released from 1900cfs to 2800cfs.  Felt cool to have the water get deeper and juicier while turning.

https://youtu.be/cTJVb5Lo42k


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Would love to get down there, but would hate to drive all that way and not have the dam release, especially when Glenwood is going at 19k.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Ken Hoeve killing it with his buddy, a double amputee.

https://youtu.be/dI1N4RtfdoM


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Rivers coming down starting yesterday.
Perfecting the spin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc6xcamWyis


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

Low flow reynolds landing surf: 
https://youtu.be/afvD5gniv0I


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Salida's Scout Wave from a couple week back

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2jmcqXRuIs


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

benjamin_smith said:


> Salida's Scout Wave from a couple week back
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2jmcqXRuIs


Those are some short ass SUP's! What are those like 5'?


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

InflatableSteve said:


> Those are some short ass SUP's! What are those like 5'?


Those boards are between 6'6" and 7'4". I need to find myself a 5 footer though!


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

I have a 6 foot quad you can use


----------

